# Basic phragmipedium care



## Slipper lover (Apr 28, 2017)

I am just starting to get into phragmipedium orchids and I am wondering adout the basic care of them . I only have one at the moment but theses weekend I am getting 3 more


----------



## monocotman (Apr 28, 2017)

Try the search function on this site. 
There is plenty of information here.
David


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome to the forum from NYC. Depends on which species/parent. Many of them grow wet and they can take decent Sun.


----------



## Slipper lover (Apr 28, 2017)

Well currently I have a phrag Don wimder are there any specific needs for these type of species


----------



## suzyquec (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome-I hope you enjoy your new Slipper Orchids. But be careful they are addictive.

Suzy


----------



## Slipper lover (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi suzyquec I know there addictive but they are so pretty


----------



## monocotman (Apr 28, 2017)

Don Wimber is a besseae hybrid and like it wet.
I grow mine indoors with lower humidity than a greenhouse so I keep it sat in about 1cm of water year round. It loves it. The last spike was three feet high.
Others just water theirs a lot. Nearly every day. You have to work out what works for you. I am lazy and sitting them in water is the easiest solution. I need to top the water up about once a week,
David


----------



## Slipper lover (Apr 30, 2017)

Okay so if you set them in water all the time do will the roots rot because of all of the water or are they fine just sitting in water


----------



## monocotman (Apr 30, 2017)

Mine are fine sitting in water and some roots actually grow into the water. They do not rot,
David


----------



## Slipper lover (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you that is very helpful


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2017)

On the other hand, I grow in a very humid greenhouse and
don't set the plants in water, but do water about every other day and fertilize once a week in good weather. I leave them alone on over cast, rainy days.


----------



## Slipper lover (May 1, 2017)

Any type of fertilizers or suppliments


----------



## abax (May 1, 2017)

I use K-Lite. You can find a supplier via google. I've forgotten whether Ray at FirstRays is still selling K-Lite.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2017)

abax said:


> I use K-Lite. You can find a supplier via google. I've forgotten whether Ray at FirstRays is still selling K-Lite.



He is not, but Kelly's Korner is:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42711


----------

